# Suddenly unable to browse internet WIN 8 64



## MjolnirIsHeavy (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello there and thank you for taking the time to view my post. About two weeks ago I was suddenly unable to connect to the internet despite having a full wireless connection. I am using an 802.11n WLAN USB card which checks out fine in device manager. Naturally I ran Spybot and Malwarebytes to check for a virus, they discovered a few things but nothing particularly sinister.

Then I checked windows firewall to see if the problem lied there. But when trying to access the firewall I would get the error 0x8007042c restricting me from accessing it in any way. I tried a system restore and sfc/scannow command prompt to no avail. I also tried Microsoft's official solution to this problem with no success.

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 8/18/2013, 18:23:26
Machine name: GREG
Operating System: Windows 8 Pro 64-bit (6.2, Build 9200) (9200.win8_gdr.130531-1504)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
System Model: System Product Name
BIOS: BIOS Date: 02/05/10 19:13:52 Ver: 08.00.10
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz (8 CPUs), ~3.4GHz
Memory: 8192MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 8172MB RAM
Page File: 1397MB used, 14966MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.02.9200.16384 64bit Unicode

Help me TSF, you're my only hope!


----------



## MjolnirIsHeavy (Aug 18, 2013)

Anyone? :sad:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Check for the service for Windows Firewall Service. It should be started and set to automatic.

a. Click on Start
b. In the start Search box type *Services.msc*
c. Right Click the results and -* RUN AS ADMINISTRATOR*
Double click each of the services in the services window below and make sure the services listed Startup type are set to* Automatic *and the Service is *Started*. 


*Windows Firewall Started Automatic.*

*Base Filtering Engine **Started Automatic.*

*Windows Firewall Autorization Driver Started Automatic.*

Also check the dependency services that are required for Windows Firewall Service to run.

To check that double click on the service and click on the *dependency* tab.


----------

